# The new Athen: Wow!



## Canada-Man (Jul 24, 2003)

Take a look at this picture:

http://www.ivs.tu-berlin.de/bluetoothWC2003/microsoft/athen.jpg

This is the new HP Athen, in collaboration with Microsoft.

I kinda like the idea of a white LCD screen with a blue background with a cool design. Also, I like the fact that they could fit a whole computer into that small cube next to the screen. It's like a brand new idea: Apple, listen, we'd like some cool design computers too. I think the white LCD screen would fit my iMac perfectly, and a blue background would be perfect in OS X. And why didn't you think about a cube before?

Thank you Microsoft, you are making my dreams come true.

Sad, sad, sad...  ::ha::


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 24, 2003)

I _almost_ took you seriously 

Yeah M$, How 'bout you try some brand new ideas. Like maybe possibly managing to create an OS that actually sorta works, instead of that rotten excuse-for-**** Longhorn you are developing?
Go rip someone else off


----------



## Randman (Jul 24, 2003)

My God! They went and created StrongBad's Compy 386, only with the crapfulness and none of the extreme badness.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 24, 2003)

>sbemail.exe

Dear Mr. William 'I have stupid hair' Gates,
What the crap is up with this stupid computer? What the hell were you thinking? What is this blue curvy thingy doing on my screen? It's so stupid-looking, my  brain cabn't even handle it. And what the crap is this thing next to the keyboard? it looks like a silver potato from the potato pod people from mars. I mean, seriously, dude, you gotta get a sense of style. And what are these things hanging off the sides? This is such stupid looking crap, I can't even take it. It looks I should be hanging my laundry off the sides. And don't even get me started about this keyboard. Oh well, it's time to go torture The Cheat. Have fun with your stupid computer.
Some guy who doesn't like you,
Strong Bad


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 24, 2003)

Man, I hope that is just a "concept" PC and not a production prototype. The CPU (in the background) looks like a neon toaster, and the keyboard looks like it came right off the Atari1200XL. 

Microsoft has no style or class. What's shocking is that HP put their name on this thing. They generally make nicer looking PCs than that ugly POS....

Put this Athens thing next to a 17" iMac G4, and you have the clearest example of style vs. the style-less you could hope for.


----------



## Canada-Man (Jul 24, 2003)

I first saw this in a "Direction informatique" article where they talk about the Athen ( http://www.directioninformatique.com/index.asp?theaction=61&sid=51564 ). It's french though... so here's a summary:

Athen is the code name, and it should be ready for the market before 2005; it's a really powerful multimedia computer (I wish I could see that), LCD screen is 23 inches, mouse and keyboard are wireless (bluetooth), there's a cell phone on the screen (wtf...  ???), and a webcam on the other side. No specifications about the machine itself.

The article does not say it, but I will add that I won't buy it.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 24, 2003)

> there's a cell phone on the screen (wtf...  ???)



Why on earth would they put a cell phone on the screen wouldnt someone just use an instant messenger since they dont have to pay for minutes, and also that screen looks really familiar, i cant put my finger on it but i have seen somewhere before


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 24, 2003)

Anyone else notice where the usb ports are?

Either they're under the computer (wow, where have I seen that before? I mean, it wasn't even a good idea on Apple's part but Microsoft needs to copy all of apple's design!) and that's a hub, or they're dangling out of under the thing and from a hub.
Wow. Craptacularity at it's awesomest.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 24, 2003)

it looks like a rejected mac design that microsoft thought was good, haha


----------



## Randman (Jul 25, 2003)

Maybe we shouldn't be talking bad. I mean, I hope the Compy 386 does make it to the market. Imagine how many more G5 and PB 12s that Apple will sell once this monstrousity hits the markets (though I do like the idea of bt keyboard and mouse, as long as you could still connect with another bt device at the same time).


----------



## Aeronyth (Jul 25, 2003)

No matter that this machine was obviously designed with some apple computer in mind, if its priced right, it will sell, and sell, and sell some more.

MS doesn't care about copying, and etc, they just want the cash.

The only thing marginally ok-looking about this computer is the display..


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 19, 2003)

i could'a had a V8


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

The only cool thing about that computer, IMO, is the mouse.  Add 2 more buttons and it would be an awesome mouse.

The keyboard looks like something from the early 80's, the computer looks like a shredder, the monitor is a little blocky and has stuff hanging off it, there's a better looking cell phone on the desk, and the computer is sitting on the USB hub's cable.  I like the monitor's stand in a way because it's not in the way, but Apple's are sure to be better.

And the background pic looks awfully familiar.  I really do like avocado...


----------



## applewhore (Aug 20, 2003)

"hp... invents" 


i don't think so...

::ha::::ha:: ::ha::


----------

